# A re-brand of a former brush manufacture?



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

* Rembrandt brushes???*

Are they just a re-branded 2.5" oval picasso? I love the design and workiblity of the picasso but they had horrible QC some fell apart some did not.
I would like to order some but am a bit gun shy after the picasso brush medley....Any one using the rembrandt 2.5; holding up, good brush?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Just buy a Wooster or Corona and be done with it.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont think the Rembrandts are a picaso I use a picaso and love the will order them all the time. Had a rembrant and it lasted one day and completely fell apart. Picaso will stand behind there bruch if you need need to send it back.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine came through signed.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Monet. 


Or is that waiting for Godoh?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I was giving one of these to try, looked just like a picaso but was a little stiffer. Told the owner of the store after using it one day, i would just rather stay with the picaso's. It was not bad, but nothing great either. 

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Please keep buying Proform products: picassos, rembrants, straight up Proform, I don't care just keep buying them. 

You guys know they are a great value.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Just buy a Wooster or Corona and be done with it.



Gee what an answer you must be a genius, Living up to yer nick! I would have never thunk to buy one of them there brushes..:blink:


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Corona,s are all I use these days great quality brushes ,tried the Picasso and it just fell apart .


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The proforms just had a bad batch. It was just a small hiccup. I recently used a Picasso and it was fine. Held up great! I'm sure the company would reimburse you or send you replacements beyond your loss.

They are a great company. Real painters are consulted in designing them. Its a company that is all about making quality tools for pro painters at a great value.

Give them another shot. I don't think they will let you down.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I learned about Picasso's from this forum earlier in the year. I ordered 4 2.5" to try out and they were/are fantastic. Just recently ordered a couple 3" and the bristles have started to come out on 1 after the first cleaning. There's a pretty good chunk of bristles missing, but I'm going to use it for a stain job tomorrow and then see if Proform will replace it 

But if not, even if 1 out of every 6 is garbage (which I doubt) the speed, finish and price compared to the purdy's I was using still puts me ahead.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Also looks like the Rembrandt is made by ArroWorthy


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Also looks like the Rembrandt is made by ArroWorthy



Yessir they are...


----------

